# Tips for Anxiety DP



## Davis6767 (Jan 9, 2016)

if you hadnt had a panic attack in a few days, likely the only thing that is keeping DP going is worry, doubt, and thought. if you still are fully DP'd, just do whatever it takes to distract yourself until aymptoms lessen.

the misconception with "distraction" is that distraction only works until the intense symptoms subside. 99.99% of the time the person will then go " am i cured". and that right there is the downfall. thoughts and doubt are what keeps this alive. you know what causes the fuzzy brain fog mind, its the endless thougnt train of dumb questions. dont let the train get past the first question. literally say "no". and stop questioning. tey it then focus on something real. i swear to god ppl this is the 70% of it right there.

just literally try blocking out the thoughts and say these thoughts are stupid. they honestly are a waste and will cause anxiety and clog your mind.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

For more power in your words, it will be good to hear your story, for how long did you had it and how you "recovered"


----------



## crunchytheclown (Dec 5, 2015)

My entire life is one big DP trigger so it never goes away.


----------

